# Eddy Curry's Weight Has Ballooned



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Knicks center Eddy Curry has already begun two-a-day workouts at an undisclosed facility in Michigan. The program was arranged by Curry's agent, Leon Rose. Curry's weight has ballooned up around 300 pounds. Rose brought in William Wesley -- yes, "Worldwide" Wes -- to oversee the Curry renovation project.


http://www.morningjournal.com/articles/2009/05/17/sports/mj1055500.txt

His desire is gone....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

He probably looks a bit like that guy in your avatar.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Ballooned _to_ 300 pounds? I thought he was just slightly under that when he was in playing shape.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Ballooned _to_ 300 pounds? I thought he was just slightly under that when he was in playing shape.


truthfully i thought the same, Paxson and skiles had Curry come into training camp at below 285 (283) 4 years ago ...he looked very thin at that weight , too thin in fact .

i strongly doubt he was under 300 pounds at any point last season , so i dont see how he ballooned to 300
in this offseason.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Maybe he ate Glen Davis after the Celtics went fishing?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Ill never believe that Eddy Curry was ever under 300 pounds, I am 6' 210 lbs and not super fat, are you telling me that in that massive extra foot he has on normal human beings he doesnt weigh over 300 all the time.. give me a break, its like they are trying to spare his feelings


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

USSKittyHawk said:


> http://www.morningjournal.com/articles/2009/05/17/sports/mj1055500.txt
> 
> His desire is gone....



an interesting thing about Curry's agent Leon Rose.

thats lebron's agent too, if he is getting involved in the Eddy curry reclaimation project, it may be good in the efforts to get Lebron to come to NY to have a great relationship with him and help steer James to the knicks .

because apparently Dan Gilbert, owner of the cavs may soon have China on his side.

http://nba.fanhouse.com/2009/05/24/chinese-ownership-stake-in-cavs-could-keep-lebron-in-cleveland/

http://www.cleveland.com/cavs/index.ssf/2009/05/sources_chinese_investors_clos.html


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> While in Chicago yesterday, Walsh visited another Curry -- Eddy. According to Eddy Curry's twitter blog, Walsh watched one of his workouts and was impressed. The Knicks are hoping Curry drops 30 pounds this summer. Walsh did not return phone messages.


http://www.nypost.com/seven/0528200...__curry_to_meet_during_nba_combine_171285.htm






> Just finished my second work out of the day. Had a couple suprise guests. Donnie walsh and our team doctor. They were impressed


http://twitter.com/eddycurry

for what its worth it appears he is trying.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ You believe that Grinch? I gave up on him a while ago.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

USSKittyHawk said:


> ^ You believe that Grinch? I gave up on him a while ago.


i believe he is not a lost cause until after this contract...he knows he is basically going to be dealt as soon as possible...he should be headed into a better situation...but if he doesn't make good on the next couple of years his next deal wont be worth much.

if he cant man up this year and even more importantly the year after , he is a lost cause.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

When I saw him last summer he looked like he weighed at least 330


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Walsh, meanwhile, is trying to muster interest with his current center who played in just three games last season because of a bad knee caused by his hefty figure.
> 
> *"He's working very hard and it's working," Walsh told The Post. "He's starting to develop muscles in his shoulders, neck. You see his body changing. If he keeps this up through the summer, he can be successful. He's got a good team of people around him, encouraging him to work." *
> 
> ...


From walsh's own mouth eddy is doing well...of course what EC is doing in May to how he is in november are 2 different things .


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Same old song and dance. All I care about is results.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I saw him play a few minutes at the end of the season.He looked like he was a lot closer to 330 than 300 when he was on the floor for a couple minutes.He should have been on a weight loss regime right then and there.You can't play basketball at the weight he was right then.Your heart would just quit on you if you kept on playing.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

When I saw this thread I thought it was from last year. I have to agree that you cannot balloon to over 300 pounds if you have pretty much always been there. I think the only time Eddy was below 300 was when he took diet pills before the beginning of his last season with the Bulls. That ended up with the first issues with his heart. While it is great that Eddy hasn't had any further health issues, he has only shown that when it comes to basketball, Eddy has no heart. What a shame that he wasted so much talent.

Last year after the coach was named all the talk was about eddy fitting into his system. A lot of people had high hopes and expectations. I have closely watched Eddy's career since he was drafted. I finally gave up hope that he would ever get serious about his game. IF it wasn't for his money problems, I think he would follow Jerome James' example. I hope one day Eddy will do enough to make me eat my words, but until then Eddy has the intelligence and mentality of a 14 year old.


----------

